# Transformatori >  12v skrūvpistole strādās no 12v auto akumulatora lādētāja?

## astonidzelzs

Labdien,

elektriķu kungi, tāds jautājums.

Resp. ir 12v urbmašīna ar beigtiem akumulatoriem, kā viņu barot lai normāli strādātu? *modelis
Hitachi DS12DVF3 12-Volt Ni-Cad ir*paldies.

----------


## lauriss

ka tad tu gribi barot?
partaisisi uz vada vai barosi no akulumatoriem?

----------


## Isegrim

Neiedziļinoties dažādu tipu lādētājos, vislabāk būs, ja *buferī* liksi mazu svina/skābes bateriju, piem., 4 Ah vai 7 Ah (UPS, drošības paneļi etc.). Tad skrūvmašīnu kabeļa gālā un - uz priekšu!

----------


## astonidzelzs

pirms bufera auto lādētāju tātad. Kāds būtu optimālais lādēšanas spriegums tādam setupam (man ir vecs lādētājs 12v/24v kuram var noregulēt lādēšanas spriegumu/strāvu)

----------


## Didzis

Skābes akumulatoriem optimāls ir spriegums ap 14,2V. Diez vai to var precīzi ieturēt ar auto lādētāju. Autiņa aķim jau pofig, ja spriegums augstāks. Akumulators vārās un neka sļauns nenotiek. Melnajiem sausajiem akumulatoriem gan spriegumu pārsniegt nevajadzētu. Tie var uzkarst un viss slikti beigties. Tur drošāk kādus 13,8-14V turēt. Ja kas, es jau gadus desmit akumulatoru skrūvmašīnu lietoju ar 4Ah melno akumulatoru. Roku veiklība lai to nosti[rinātu zem roktura un viss notiek. Protams, nav tik ērti, kā orģinālais aķis, bet man jau visu dienu nevajag riģipsi skrūvēt. Toties, par kārtu lētāk kā orģinālie akumulatori un griezes moments ievērojami lielāks, jo skābinieka iekšējā pretestība mazāka. Vājā vieta, vienmēr pēc darba jāuzlādē. Nedrīkst pamest skābes akumulatoru tukšu. Tad tam ir kirdik. Es to laādeju ar vecu videokameras automātisko lādētāju.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja jāskrūvē/jāurbj no reizes uz reizi, tā ir darīts. Trūkums - svina baterijas ir pulka smagākas par oriģinālajām. Augu dienu skrūvējot, to jūt. 
P.S. Turot to bateriju buferī, nav obligāti jāuzlādē "līdz kniedei", pietiks, ja lādēšanas process pie 13,5 V apstāsies. Svarīgāk ir nepieļaut pārāk dziļu izlādi; tad gan tie mazie _želejas_ brīnumi ilgi nedzīvo.

----------


## sasasa

Nezinu vai ir vērts tā čakarēties. Tagad Lipo aķīši diezgan pieņemamās cenās - es savējā vecajā Bosch ieliku LiPo baču. Vieglāka nekā oriģinālā sanāca. No Banggood pasūtīju. Zem 10 eur.

----------


## Isegrim

> jau gadus desmit akumulatoru skrūvmašīnu lietoju ar 4Ah melno akumulatoru


 Pēc pieredzes ar zagļu un ugunsdrošības paneļiem -*šie brīnumi* dzīvo vidēji 5 gadus pat ļoti saudzējošā režīmā (tiek pastāvīgi čekoti un pielādēti ar 1/20 no stundas strāvas). Tad tie zaudē kapacitāti un pārvēršas par toksiskiem atkritumiem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Zem 10 eur


 Man domāt - ja litija baterijas var maksāt 10 €vrikus, tad ķīniešiem tās no sodrējiem jātaisa. Nez, kā ar kapacitāti un ciklu skaitu.

----------


## sasasa

Nav ne vainas ķīniešu Lipo akumulatoriem. Lādētājs uzrāda kapacitāti tuvu tai, kas raktīta. Man pavisam kādas 8gb, dažādas ietilpības, no 100mAh līdz 2200mAh. Uz izlādi tikai 1 esmu mērījis, bija labi, pārējās spriežot pēc darbības laika, pie samērā lielas strāvas darbojas labi. Mazos 100mAh aķīšus lietoju pie lielas izlādes strāvas, kas aķi izlādē 5-7 min, lielākos 15-30min. par ciklu skaitu gan neko nepateikšu, jo vairāk par 20-30 reizēm neesmu lādējis. Šobrīd neviens vēl nav nosprādzis  ::

----------


## Edmundo

> Nav ne vainas ķīniešu Lipo akumulatoriem.


 nez par ko iet runa? par 18650? Tie lētie tur ir pārapvilkti nokalpojušie 2200mAh brandi, pašrocīgi pāris tādu izjaucu. Da pilns internets ar brīdinājumiem par šo trouble. 
Pie mums spīkeros iekš_ Deltamobile_ varēja nopirkt oriģinālos  lietotots no portatīvo akumulātoriem pa 2.00 Eu. ebay mazāk par  4 eu _normālos_ neredzēju.
http://www.ecigtalk.ru/forum/f33/t80943-p3.html
Vispār eksperimentēju ar ATX PSU, izrādās ieliekot kādu 3300uF 16V kondensātoru barošanas ķēdē tie tīri normāli velk, jāņem tikai kāds reāls ķīnietis uz 300W, FSP 160W gan negribēja palaisties. Aizsardzība nostrādāja vai kas tur.

----------


## Isegrim

> ieliekot kādu 3300uF 16V kondensātoru ķēdē tie tīri normāli velk


 _Kančai!_ Kāds kondensators līdzstrāvas ķēdē???

----------


## Edmundo

> _Kančai!_ Kāds kondensators līdzstrāvas ķēdē???


 un kāds nē? troļļo vai? kaut polāro, kaut nepolāro, kaut elektrolītu , kaut keramiku, kaut polimēru, kaut plēvi...  
es saprastu ja jautājums būtu par maiņstrāvu? :Confused:

----------


## AndrisZ

"Ķēdē" - tas nozīmē - "virknē"

----------


## Edmundo

> "Ķēdē" - tas nozīmē - "virknē"


 pardon, svešās fantāzijās nejaucos, man ar savām pietiek... ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tieši maiņstrāva ir tā, kura spēj plūst caur kondensatoru. Līdzstrāva - nu, sliktam kondensatoram būs kāda noplūdes strāva. Kam elementāra fizika, kam fantāzijas.

----------


## Edmundo

> Tieši maiņstrāva ir tā, kura spēj plūst caur kondensatoru. Līdzstrāva - nu, sliktam kondensatoram būs kāda noplūdes strāva. Kam elementāra fizika, kam fantāzijas.


 Tas jau atgādina pulkvedi Cillergutu no Šveika

----------


## JDat

Kas nav skaidrs? Uzmeta elektrolītu paralēli barošanai.

Vienīgi čalītim tāda dīvaina terminoloģija un tieksme lekties... Būtu vismaz pamācījies minimālo terminoloģiju, savādāk būs kā Epim ar induktoriem un kapacitoriem.

----------


## Isegrim

> "Ķēdē" - tas nozīmē - "virknē"


 - Patīk vai ne, bet šis apgalvojums ir absolūti pareizs.

----------


## Obsis

Man arīdzan iņvaid kaktā čupiņa ar labām skrūvgriežmašīnām, kam nobeigusies aķu paka izmaksā dārgāk maksā par jaunu mašīnu. Tad nu kādu laiku atpaakaļ iemēģināju ATX par barokli. Fig-Vammmmm. Aizsardzība nostrādā katru reizi to palaižot. ATX dod ārā 12Amp, mašīna patērē 5 Amp. Bet aizsardzība nostrādā. Iespējams - starta strāva kā jau motoram ir darba strāvas daudzkārtnis. Iespējams, iemesls ir kolektora dzirksteļošana vai alternatīvi - slodzes induktīvais raksturs. Lai vai kā ATX ir grūta alternatīva. Vajag veco labo klasiska izpildījuma transformators-rektifaieris tipa barokli.
Un vēl, mans sīcis tur Doičlandē līku muguru locīdams saštukoja, ka ir vērts identiskam nolūkam pajemt speciālo Ziemsvētku piedāvājumu - elektronisko mašīnas akumulatoru lādētāju. Tas dod 13,2 V un 25 Amp. Mazs, viegls, ērts, lēts, maksāja kaut kas ap zem 20 Eur. Rezultāts - pēc pirmajām 3 sekundēm no barokļa iztinās Hotabiča mutulis pelēki melnā krāsā, nosmirdinājās un pateica  to, ko mēs jau tāpat visi zinām. Protams, spēkā ir garantija, sīcis samainīja lādētāju, ieslēdza skrūvgriezi, šoreiz baroklis nodega pēc 5 minūtēm.  Trešo reizi viņam izdevās samainīt, un baroklis gāja apmēram minūti.  Ceturto reizi viņu veikalā vienkārši neielaida.... P.S. Šai mašīnai pēc tam tiku mērījis darba strāvu  no veselas baterijas- 2 Ampēri.
P.P.S. Par kondensātōru:
Protams, savam ATX tiku licis klāt elektrolītu. No 100 mkF ir nevienā acī. No 1000 mkF vismaz tukšgaitā mašīnu palaist var, bet zem slodzes gan ne. Kaut cik normāli var sākt strādāt ar 50 000 mkF - tas tak ir nonsenss.

----------


## Edmundo

> Protams, savam ATX tiku licis klāt elektrolītu. No 100 mkF ir nevienā acī. No 1000 mkF vismaz tukšgaitā mašīnu palaist var, bet zem slodzes gan ne. Kaut cik normāli var sākt strādāt ar 50 000 mkF - tas tak ir nonsenss.


 vismaz kāds par tēmu, citādi tikai daiļdirsēji savākušies, tu tos 50.000uF liki vai tas ir pieņēmums?
Es, vēlreiz saku ka liku pie reāla ķīniešu 300W ar transf. ER-35 (tas jau šeit tāpat nevienam neko neizsaka) tranz 13009, utt, un ieliku ķēdē starp +12V un 0 (zero, jeb melno vadu) 3300uF 16V Low-ESR SAMXON kondensātoru un viss notika, jā cik mērīju strāvu, tad tas stājās pie 2-3A, bet uzrāvienā bija kaut kādi 8-9A, nu tas cik mans DT-830 spēja nomērīt...

----------


## next

> vismaz kāds par tēmu, citādi tikai daiļdirsēji savākušies


 Par teemu - iesaakumaa vajadzeetu zinaat ko skruuveesi, straava tak no slodzes atkariiga.
Ja ar vienu datora PSU nepietiek tad var vairaakus panjemt, taas drazas tak cik nevajag apkaart meetaajas.

----------


## Edmundo

> Par teemu - iesaakumaa vajadzeetu zinaat ko skruuveesi, straava tak no slodzes atkariiga.


 šitais priekš kam uzrakstīts...



> jā cik mērīju strāvu, tad tas stājās pie 2-3A

----------


## next

> Protams, savam ATX tiku licis klāt elektrolītu. No 100 mkF ir nevienā acī. No 1000 mkF vismaz tukšgaitā mašīnu palaist var, bet zem slodzes gan ne. Kaut cik normāli var sākt strādāt ar 50 000 mkF - tas tak ir nonsenss.


 Ar 10000mkf  buutu pieticis (ja akju vietaa to kondesatoru bateriju saliek).
Galvenais tad pareizo vada skjeersgriezumu un garumu starp barokli un skruuvgriezi piemekleet.

----------


## Edmundo

> _Protams, savam ATX tiku licis klāt elektrolītu. No 100 mkF ir nevienā acī. No 1000 mkF vismaz tukšgaitā mašīnu palaist var,_


 man kaut kā liekas, ka tas ir atkarīgs no konkrēta barošanas bloka. 
normāls 300W ķīnietis:
1. pie trijām 50W 12V halogēnām spuldzēm un HDD, - aizrijas.
2. pie divām 50W 12v halogēnām spuldzēm un HDD, - strādā it kā nekas nebūtu bijis.
Varbūt var kaut ko ar aizsardzību paknibināt, tur parasti supervisor uz 339 mikrenes. Jāskatas, kas atbild par OVL protection.
Tagad nodefinēsim kas ir *normāls 300W ķinietis*
1. Transformātors ER-35 (35x40mm)
2. ir kaut cik pilnvērtīgs EMI filts. 1 drosele, 2 CX, 2 CY, MOV, THR
3. lielie kond 470-560-680uF
4. tranzistori 13009 vai līdzvērtīgi toshiba etc
5. PWM TL494 vai analogs xx7500
6. supervisor 339
7. +12v stāv vismaz 12A 200V ultrafast diode
nu pārējais +/- atbilstošs
nu tādi bija norma pirms 20-15 gadiem.
ja uzrakstīts 450W, bet iekšā transf EI-33, lielie kond. 330uF, tad reāli tas ir max 200W

----------


## JDat

Nepadomāji par to ka nostrādā +5V overvoltage aizsardzība? +5 un +12 jāslogo proporcionāli (vai saucat kā gribat). Uz +12V sāk sēsties spriegums, baroklis sāk celt uz augšu, bet +5V paliek bez slodzes un uzkāpj debesīs līdz nostrādā aizsardzība. To varēja apiet, ja noravē vienu pretestību pie TL494 mikrenes. Tāpāk, protams, sākas "tanci s bubinom" un strāvas aizsardzības "piegulēšana" baroklim. Un tad var domāt par kondesatoru bateriju pie skrūvjmašīnas.

----------


## Edmundo

nezinu kā latviski, krieviski saucās _перекос напряжений_, pie tik nelielām slodzēm ciešami, ir arī uz 5V grūstas 50W 12V halogēnu lampas, tas neko nedod. Bet tur ar to rezitora dalītāju uz 1 kājiņu (_feedback_), tiešām ir kaut kādas _tamburīnu dejas_, es to jau pirms gadiem 5-6 mēģināju. Tur kaut kāda mistiskā kārtā +5V tiek piešķirts lielāks svars, tā kā tos pamainot, tikai bišku mainās tās voltāžas. es tur liku pat potenc. (?) un displejus. Labie ļaudis iesaka paspēlēties ar _spriegumu grupas stabilizācijas droseles_ tinumiem. 
Bet nu tam skrūvgriezim bija kaut kādi 2-3A, tas tam baroklim tāds nieks vien ir.
Ak jā vads, nu kāds vads? parastais lokanais montāžas vads, bija kādi trīs metri; 1,5 mm.kv, laikam. Nu tur būs 2A uz kv.mm.,...
shēma kas trāpījās
http://www.kruso.su/uploads/posts/20...16865398_1.jpg

----------


## Didzis

Es protams saprotu, ka datora barbloki visiem mētājās pagultē, bet nafig skrūvmašīnai stabilizētu spriegumu. Klasisku 12V transformātoru, diožu tiltiņu, kondensātoru un viss notiek. Nevajag nekādu bubenu ar kuru veikt rituāldejas ap datora impulsu barbloku. Vienam paziņam tā bija sataisīts un viss šancēja, bet tad noskatījās no manis, ka var pielikt 4Ah upša akumulatoru un pārgāja uz manu variantu. jā, 1,5 kvadrātu vads bišku par tievu. Trīs metros jau pamatīgs sprieguma kritums. Prasās pēc resnāka.

----------


## sasasa

Es visu saprotu - veca skrūvmašīna mētājās pagultē, vecs baroklis mētājās uz skapja, pašam brīvs laiks vairāk nekā vajadzīgs, bet priekš kam izgudrot divriteni un apkarināt ĒRTU instrumentu ar vadiem un kastēm? Kur ir problēma aķīti nomainīt? Ok, pat, ja jāskrūvē ar ļoti lielu slodzi tikai vienā vietā, cik nu vads sniedzas, tad kur problēma visparastāko transformatoru izmantot, nevis tur burties ar datoru barokļiem? Lai gan patiesībā es nezinu cik lielai slodzei un intensīvai skrūvēšanai jābūt, lai aķīši nespētu uzlādēties pa to laiku, kamēr strādā.

----------


## JDat

Didzi! Probleema ir taa, ka veselai paaudzei meetaajas datora baroshanas bloki, bet 12V trafinji ir unobtaniums.

----------


## Isegrim

Jautājums: 


> Kur ir problēma aķīti nomainīt?


 un atbilde: 


> aķu paka dārgāk maksā par jaunu mašīnu


 Bet autors, kas uzprasījās risinājumam ar auto lādētāju, diezvai lasa šos plūdus uz trim lapām. Iespējams, ka sen jau skrūvē.

----------


## sasasa

Dārgāk ir tērēt laiku un čakarēties. Ja elementāri paskaita iztērēto laiku un to sareizina arstundas algu, tad beigās tā skrūvmašīna sanāk zelta cenā  ::

----------


## Edmundo

varētu domāt problēma aktuāla tikai TS.
Krieviņiem tur vesels lērums ar variantiem uz impulsnieku bāzes, pat ak. nodalījumā ievieto... liekas tie bija barokļi halogenajām lampām, diezgan mazjaudīgi, jāsaka...
Man bija uzdots šāds risinājums, ko es arī pildīju... principā tur nekas nav vajadzīgs tikai kond., norm ATX baroklis, un japadomā kā ta šņore kātā nostiprināma, a nu jā un es vēl piemetu 20 pin ATX štekeri lai smukāk un labāk turas.

----------


## Tārps

Nu nemaksā tik daudz jau tie akumulatori. Sevišķi, ja pats tos elementus te pat Rīgā nopērk un nomaina. Nav jau nekāds kosmosa kuģis.
Maniem BOSCHiņiem ap 20 jevriķiem un 2 -3 gadus kalpo.
  Ja sākam barot ar tīklu tās skrūvmašīnas, tad to jēga pilnībā zūd sekojošu iemeslu dēļ
  1. Atkarība no tīkla tuvuma, pagarinātāji.
  2. Elektrodrošība !!!!
  3. Ja runa par ilgstošu nepārtrauktu darbību, tad netur tak tā mašīnīte to brūķi.
Principā tad vajag ņemt urbekli ar sakarīgu strāvas (apgriezienu ) regulatoru uz 230 V un skrūvēt kamēr zaļš gar acīm metas. Tāds maksās vēl lētāk.
Tādi strāvas avotu aizvietotāji var būt avārijas gadījumam, ja nav pieejami oriģinālie (galējas nabadzības, vai tālu no civilizācijas vietās), pretējā gadījumā tas izskatās pēc mandeļu operēšanas caur irsu.

----------


## Obsis

Sasasa: Nav gluži tā. Piemēram LIELO skrūmašīnu es lietoju reizi 3 gados 3 diennaktis no vietas un tad adieu līdz nākošajiem trīs gadiem. Respektīvi aķīšus nāksies pirkt vienreizējai lietošanai, jo pēc tiem gadiem viņi būs pilnīgi un galīgi pagalam. Mazo skrūmašīnīti savukārt lietoju gandrīz katru dienu, un tai šāda problēma nerodās, bet tā jau arī ir Bošene ar Litiju.
RE: Tārps
Galīgi nepareizi - urbuļmašīna kā skrūvgriezis ir pieņemama tikai tad, ja tā maksā 1 Eur/gab, un nav žēl, ka dienas beigas nesagaidot tā jāizmet. Otrkārt tā neder tāpēc, ka vai nu reģipša skrūves būs pārskrūvētas vai nedaskrūvētas. Kvalitatīvs nospriegojuma regulators ir pats galvenais parametrs skrūvgriežmašīnai.
Otrkārt, ja nenes mašīna strāvu, tad jāpērk nevis vienpārnesuma brāķdaru darinājums sirdsapziņas nomierināšanai, bet gan divātrumu verķi, vismaz mans ir pamanījies skrūvēt aš 20 cm kokskrūves 10 mm resnumā  visas dienas garumā un tā neko.

----------


## sasasa

> Galīgi nepareizi - urbuļmašīna kā skrūvgriezis ir pieņemama tikai tad, ja tā maksā 1 Eur/gab, un nav žēl, ka dienas beigas nesagaidot tā jāizmet. Otrkārt tā neder tāpēc, ka vai nu reģipša skrūves būs pārskrūvētas vai nedaskrūvētas. Kvalitatīvs nospriegojuma regulators ir pats galvenais parametrs skrūvgriežmašīnai.
> .


 Ai ai Obsi, var redzēt ka reti skrūvē reģipša skrūves ar skrūvmašīnu vai urbjmašīnu  ::   Reģipša skrūves nebūs ne pārskrūvetas, ne nedaskrūvētās, jo tās neskrūvē izmantojot nospriegojuma regulatoru, bet gan dziļuma ierobežotāju - atduri, kas aptur skrūves ievilkšanu.

----------


## Didzis

Tārps, ja tā skrūvmašīna tiek intensīvi izmantota, tad protams, bet pareizi Obsis saka, ko darīt, ja vajag pāris reizes gadā un darbnīcā uz vietas. Neies tad akumulatorus pirkt un čakarēties ar galu lodēšanu. Man piemēram mētajās pāris skrūvmašīnas, kuras pirktas krīzes sākumā, bankrotējošas bodes izpārdošanā, pa 10Ls. Vot i domā, vai vērts 20 jevrikus tai mašīnā ieguldīt, vai pārvērst par srtacionāro uz darbagalda. Ir viena pārnēsājamā, ar piekombinētu melno svina aķi un vairāk nevajag. Skrūvēt ar parastu urbmašīnu, nu tas nav nopietni. Tā ir instrumenta laušana. Es  nesaprotu, nafig rokas urbmašīnām tagad taisa tik mežonigus apgriezienus. 1mm caurumu, kad vajag lielus apgriezienus, tāpat no rokas neizurbsi, bet 10mm urbis jau jāgriež ar maziem apgriezieniem. Skrūves jāskrūvē ar vēl mazākiemm bet tad izbeidzas elektromotora dzesēšanās un baigā slodze uz zobratiem. Lieliem urbjiem es speciāli turu vecu zilo REBIE urbmašīnu. Cita urbšāna, nevis ar Makita, kura tikai svilina 16mm urbi, nevis skaidu ņem.

----------


## Tārps

Didzi, ir jau krīze beigusies un 21 g.s. pagalmā !

http://www.skileurope.com/lv/lv/diyo...-skruvgriezis/

----------


## Edmundo

krīze nav beigusies, un tas ir fakts

----------


## Didzis

Ir vai nav krīze, tas nav svarīgi. Ja bezjēgā stāv skrūvmašīna, kurai nav rentabli mainīt akumulatoru, kapēc to mest ārā? Var piekombinēt barbloku un, konkrētos apstākļos, izmantot. Protams, tagad izplatīts ir  variants, visu veco metam ārā un pērkam jaunu, bet piemēram man  tā nav interesanti dzīvot .Kaut vai skrūvmašīnas motoru var izmantot saimniecībā kādai konstrukcijai. Lai to saprastu, rokām gan jāaug no īstās vietas.

----------


## Tārps

Īstam meistaram vissvarīgākais ir labi instrumenti. Bez tiem viņš ir tikai viduvējība. Uzskatīt , ka tas tik ir puika, kam uz galda bardaks, kurš ar skrūvgriezi var skrūvēt skrūves, kalt sienā caurumus, skaldīt malku un montēt riepas, ir liela kļūda. 
 Tur jau tā sāls, ka akumulatora urbmašīna, skrūvmašīna ir pamatā pārnesamie instrumenti vietām, kur tīkla pieejamība ir apgrūtināta, vai nepieejama. Un savukārt muļķīgi ir lietot tos darbiem, kur der tīkla  instrumenti un pieejams tīkls. Izņēmums, ja tas ir vienīgais instruments mājās.

  Par to strāvu akumulatoru urbmašīnai. 2A - tas nav nopietni !!  Ja tiešām gribas to barošanas bloku, paskatāmies mašīnas slēdzi-regulatoru un tā datašīdu. Pēc tā strāvas lieluma tad arī savācam barošanu , un tad nekas nedegs, un mašīnīte darbosies kā nākas.

 p.s.  Ir nācies redzēt akumulatora blokā (atjaunotā) pārdegušus pārvienojumus no kafijbundžas bleķa 5 mm platumā. Ne velti oriģinālie ir no
nerūsējošā un krietni plati. Strāvas tur ievērojamas, tādēļ arī jaudīgākiem verķiem jau ir 18 un 24 V spriegums.

----------


## Didzis

Par instrumentiem 100% taisnība. Tagad gan čaļiem kabatā vien ''kabatas nazis'' universal tool un vēl brīnās, ko es vesalu instrumentu čumodānu līdzi staipu. Man atkal  zem sava goda to sūda ''kabatas nazi'' rokās ņemt. Ka nav instrumenta ta nav.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tu strādā viens, nav problēmu. Man dažādos "objektos" ir nospēruši un sabojājuši tik daudz instrumentu, ka pērku šādiem darbiem Depo lētučus, bet, piem., manas Knipex stangas _guļ_ mājās. Nepatīkamākais gadījums bija, kad izgaisa Metabo 1 kW perforators (235 laši pirms 20 gadiem bija liela nauda) un vēl vesela instrumentu soma. Neticēsiet - Lattelecom noliktavā, īpaši sargātā teritorijā.

----------


## Didzis

Instrumentus cenšos pieskatīt, bet tāpat kautkas aizceļo savas vai citu vainas dēļ. Televīzijā biija problēma ar melno izolācijas lentu. Operātori vienmēr to no čemodāna izžākarēja un nekad atpakaļ nenolika. Tad turēju tikia zilo izolentu, jo tā nesmuka un netīs tak to operātors redzamā vietā. Nevaru ciest instrumentus aizdot un pats arī neaizņemos.

----------


## Obsis

Man vēl dīvaināk. 3kW lielais perforators par 300+ LVL pazuda no apsargāta pagraba, stāvēja pazudis divus gadus  UN TAD ņēma un atradās piestutēts pie durvīm. Tiesa bez uzgaļiem un čemodāniņa. Ir tomēr (gandrīz) godīgi cilvēki pasaulē, ir.

----------

